# NaNoWriMo



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone planning on taking part in the month-long insanity that is National Novel Writing Month?

I took part last year and exceeded personal expectations. 

Unfortunately I suffered from sleep deprivation and bought a Wii on amazon.

:doh:

NaNoWriMo


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been considering it for the last few years, but something always comes up.

Also, I have a friend who does it, and she stresses me out with her stressing. So, no.

Oh but, if you do it, Sass! I want to read!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 17, 2010)

I only heard about this last year....a guy i know took part (no idea if anything came of it).

I'd really like to take part myself this time, but with my current writers block and lack of a real formed idea, i'm going to sit it out. I do intend to start work on planning (if not writing) a novel in the new year though.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

I think you're missing the point Rellis. You're not supposed to have a publishable novel byt the end of the month, you're supposed to have a first draft.

It encourages freewriting and creativity.

And Bionic, you should totally try it.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I think you're missing the point Rellis. You're not supposed to have a publishable novel byt the end of the month, you're supposed to have a first draft.
> 
> It encourages freewriting and creativity.
> 
> And Bionic, you should totally try it.



I know you're not supposed to have a finished novel at the end of the month, that would be insane. But right now i dont have any kind of creativity to put into writing even a first draft.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I know you're not supposed to have a finished novel at the end of the month, that would be insane. But right now i dont have any kind of creativity to put into writing even a first draft.



I'm not going to force you to do it 

I found it really helpful, to be quite honest. I wrote more in a week than I did for the entire year preceding it (partly because you don't edit yourself and just write the first thing that enters your head).

It's amazing what you can do when you silence the editor for a week or two.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought the title was another Eff Eff Eeeeeeeeys, so I spent a minute trying to sound it out. :blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I thought the title was another Eff Eff Eeeeeeeeys, so I spent a minute trying to sound it out. :blush:



Hahhahha! That's why I love you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 17, 2010)

My friend is going to be participating this year. I tried last time but I really don't have the skill necessary to pull that off.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 17, 2010)

I sign up every year and never write anything.


----------



## Kazak (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I thought the title was another Eff Eff Eeeeeeeeys, so I spent a minute trying to sound it out. :blush:



yeah I was thinking it was like the UK version of neener neener or something


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like there are going to be a couple of meet-ups for people doing NaNoWriMo in the local area. Should be interesting.


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 28, 2010)

Eh, I signed up last year and never even got an idea pinned down. The problem with my writing is that I can't write, so I just leave it to those who can. Ah well, there are plenty of other creative pursuits more fitted to my abilities.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 28, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I thought the title was another Eff Eff Eeeeeeeeys, so I spent a minute trying to sound it out. :blush:



<--- races to the Paquito thread to write "he's a genius."  It's OK, we never loved you for your mind anyway.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Sep 6, 2011)

Time to revive the thread since I've got this on the brain! I did NaNo a few years back & I've a completed manuscript from it. This year I have a new story rolling around in my head that's getting outlined during my downtime at work. All my reading's focused on it... I'm excited! Is anyone else planning on joining the madness this year?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, can't believe I've never heard of this before.

I might have to try out my dystopian futuristic teen romance genre that I just invented.


----------



## Jah (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm doing nanowrimo this year. Had a break from it last year because I was too busy. Before that I was a winner four years in a row. It's a lot of hard work though.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm hoping to participate, yes. I only made it to 10000 last time I took part (I was shattered and called it a day at a week)


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 7, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Wow, can't believe I've never heard of this before.
> 
> I might have to try out my dystopian futuristic teen romance genre that I just invented.



The Hunger Games... that Genre is soooo three years ago


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> The Hunger Games... that Genre is soooo three years ago


Pre-apocalyptic post-apocalyptism is SO profitable right now, though.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 7, 2011)

I wish I had the discipline to participate.


----------



## PandaGeek (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll be participating this year. This will be my third year doing it and I'm hoping it will go well, although I don't even have a working idea yet. My first year I hit goal and more well before the deadline, it was awesome. Last year didn't do go to well and I bailed during the second week. But I have less distractions in my life at the moment so we'll see how things go.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Sep 10, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I wish I had the discipline to participate.



You know, I didn't think I had it in me either, the year I did it. But the great thing about NaNo is that you've got a HUGE community of people who are doing it too, and are cheering you on. On the site, you can register and sign up for forums in your area--those forums will set up local write-ins. And those write-ins? Awesome fun. And you make friends. 

I'm glad to see that other Dim-ers are planning to join in!


----------



## Tad (Sep 15, 2011)

sweetfrancaise said:


> On the site, you can register and sign up for forums in your area--those forums will set up local write-ins. And those write-ins? Awesome fun. And you make friends.



Out of curiousity, what is a write-in?


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Sep 16, 2011)

Tad said:


> Out of curiousity, what is a write-in?



Ah! Getting together with a bunch of fellow writers at a local cafe or bookstore and writing for hours. Lots of mutual support and cheering on! And helps to keep you on task. Are you thinking of joining in on the fun?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 16, 2011)

Eh, I apparently signed up back in 2007 and never started that year, but I logged back in and I think I'm gonna make an attempt.


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 16, 2011)

Trying again this year.
Probably not going to write anything again this year.
:doh:


----------



## BitsySpider (Sep 18, 2011)

Won it the past 2 years and accomplished my own personal goal of 30k this summer during CampWriMo  Sadly thinking I'll have to skip out this year however as the workload as an English Major has already got my head spinning and soul stressed out with plenty of writing.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 18, 2011)

i read a lot and have a couple of good ideas for books, i just can't write 
like, technically speaking. every time i try i keep jumping between first and third person and losing track. it's terrible, ugh! i should just leave it to the pros...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 18, 2011)

My weakness has always been dialogue...I've found the best way for me to have a proper balance between dialogue and whatever you call the other paragraphs is to actually write the stuff down as a SCREENPLAY, and THEN novelize it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 18, 2011)

Mage, that's what I tend to do as well. My strong point is dialogue and envisioning it as a movie, so I write it out that way, and then try to make it into something more readable.

I'd love to participate. I've seen lots of write-ins happening over the summer at coffee shops and in the food court of the mall (yay for new free wifi and plug ins!) and they do indeed look like a lot of fun. 

I think the hardest task for me is really making all the characters have unique personalities and sticking to that personality. It's the hardest when they talk with a certain slang or slur... and then it's like they slowly lose it throughout the story. I have a tendency to do that, lol.

I do have a story I'd like to really get out in its entirety, though. So it may give me some motivation.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 19, 2011)

Every year I hear about this and really want to do it, but November is always the worst month for me to devote all my free time to writing. 

My counterfactual cold war spy thriller will probably be shelved indefinitely


----------



## Goreki (Sep 20, 2011)

I've just signed up. I'm going to see what kind of crap I can spew when pressed to.

I like writing, but I always feel like my stuff isn't even worth burning. I like the fact that nano encourages quantity over quality, it makes the whole idea bearable


----------



## Tad (Sep 20, 2011)

sweetfrancaise said:


> Ah! Getting together with a bunch of fellow writers at a local cafe or bookstore and writing for hours. Lots of mutual support and cheering on! And helps to keep you on task. Are you thinking of joining in on the fun?



Thanks for explaining!

(and no, not planning on doing it in the near future--if I was going to take that much time and focus on something that is not family or work around now, I should put it towards getting some more credentials. But someday, maybe when the boy is in university, I might give it a shot. I certainly have enough stories rattling around in my head that I think I'd have a shot at getting through it. Anyway, my big challenge in writing is not in creating volume, but in getting conciseness, so I should work on that first!)


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 30, 2011)

Reviving this thread a day and a half in advance of November 1st.

I decided I'm finally going to take part in this, despite needing to write other things during the month too. I may not hit the 50'000 words they ask for, but I'm going to give it a really good go!

If anyone's on the NaNoWriMo forums, why not add me as a writing buddy. My username there is 'deadpoetmentis' (I know, pretty random). Just search for that and add me  It helps you keep track of how your friends are doing on their word count and so on.

Maybe those taking part could give weekly updates here too?

Good luck to all those taking part.


----------



## BitsySpider (Nov 1, 2011)

Bumping this up as NaNo is now officially underway  So, who else has joined in?


----------



## Tad (Nov 1, 2011)

Good luck to all who are competing. Maybe you could report in word counts regularly, if that helps you stay focussed at all?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 1, 2011)

My first day just officially finished and I hit the average I need to finish on time. Current word count: 1841


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Nov 2, 2011)

Right, I've joined up too! My username is elise.genevieve, so you should add me if you're on! I'm not expecting to make word count, but use this as a daily writing habit and get my new novel going. Who knows, I could get to 50,000 and be one happy bunny at the end of the month!!

Good luck everyone. xx


----------



## olwen (Nov 2, 2011)

I also signed-up and I'm excited about it. Already have the first part written. Churn the butter and raise the roof.


----------

